# Postfix



## won_gak (10. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

auch wenn es sein kann, dass ich hier mit einem ganz dummen Probelm
komme. Ich suche und suche und kann den fehler noch nicht ausmachen.

Ich will einen Mailserver einrichten und nur SASL authentifizierte
user sollen Mail relayen können. 


Hier die Eckdaten:

Feedback:

Reporting-MTA: dns; mail.meinedomain.de
Arrival-Date: Tue, 10 Dec 2002 12:37:07 +0100 (CET)

Final-Recipient: rfc822; meine@email.net
Action: failed
Status: 5.0.0
Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; Command died with status 1:
"/usr/sbin/amavis"


Aus der log Datei:

Dec 10 12:37:13 myserver amavis[30355]: Rejected by MTA: 554
<meine@email.net>: Recipient address rejected: Relay access denied
Dec 10 12:37:13 myserver amavis[30355]: do_exit:1197 - ending
execution with 1


meine main.cf

smtpd_recipient_restrictions =
permit_mynetworks,permit_sasl_authenticated,check_relay_domains
smtpd_restriction_classes =
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_local_domain = $myhostname
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous


----------



## drbug (25. Februar 2003)

*postfix sasl suse*

ich hab keine ahnung ob das mein problem war, aber ich bin verzweifelt bei postfix mit smtp authentifizierung unter suse 8.1

ich habs - nach rücksprache mit 2 bis 3 kollegen  - aufgegeben und 
mache jetzt smtp after pop, unter suse (8.0?) 8.1 is da wohl was faul


----------



## won_gak (26. Februar 2003)

*auch aufgegeben*

Ich hab's mittlerweile auch aufgegeben.

Was ich danach gemacht habe:

- Postifx von der Source installiert
- QPopper von der Source installiert
- pop-before-smtp installiert

Jetzt funzt es!

~WonGak~


----------

